# pasarela de pago



## annettehola

Field and topic:
You know, eh, I'm translating an internal company document on hotel management, and this sentence appears:"pasarela de pago." I find it incomprehensible but it's not without a certain charm and humour: Pasarela is either footbridge or gangway or catwalk in English!!
Honestly, could this possibly mean means of payment? Or ways of paying? Or?? Has anyone encountered this before?
Is there anybody who could assist a bit? All help is very appreciated.
Thanks.
Annette
---------------------

Sample sentence:
pasarela de pago


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

I never heard of this expression before. It sounds to me as a bad translation into Spanish from other expression in English or any other language.
Possibly, if you could give the whole context, one could try a better option.
Carlos


----------



## annettehola

Hi, Carlos,
  I went to the authors and simply asked them to show me the thing (provided, of course, it was a physical object in and of this world). They did, and, yes, it was a physical object: The maschine with a small passageway to pass your credit card through in order to pay (for having stayed in the hotel or pay for whatever in that hotel). I can't see why this passageway of that machine is so important in the document so I suppose I'll just translate it:Credit card payment. 
Anyone having a better suggestion?
Thanks!
Annette

Sorry, I forget things. The context:Well, it's about all the things and services and what not they offer in this hotel management software product. I am translating a list of these items. So, you see, textual support is a trifle sparse.
And that's how it is.
Annette


----------



## Calario

Puede que te refieras a lo que en España se llama "datáfono", que es un dispositivo habitualmente conectado a una línea telefónica y que sirve para leer tarjetas (de crédito o débito) y realizar pagos.


----------



## fenixpollo

annettehola said:
			
		

> The maschine with a small passageway to pass your credit card through in order to pay


 If you're looking for an English version, this would be a *credit card reader*. The action of the customer is *to swipe* the card. Hope this helps.


----------



## sergio11

In some places here in California those things are called "Self-pay cashiers" or "Self-service cashiers" and in libraries, for unassisted checkout, they are called "Self-service checkout".  I guess "Checkout" can be used for hotels as well, since it is the same word as we use for libraries.

Some are called "Self-Service..." and others just plain "Self-Serve...", probably more commonly so. 

To make a long story short, you can call it "Self-service checkout" or "Self-serve checkout". 

Just a thought.  Maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## annettehola

Thank you all so very, very much. How helpful you have been! Really. It's just this now, that I actually do not know, how to distinguish between 1) a dataphone 2) a credit card reader 3) a self-service checkout. I believe I have a vague idea of the dataphone. The credit card reader....is that then used in all shops and hotels and whereever else we can buy things and services and pay by card? I hope you understand my question. I wish to find out whether I, since my context is hotels, should go for option 2) or 3).
Thank you again.
Annette


----------



## annettehola

I have just received the following from one of the people that wrote my document:

Sobre la pasarela de pagos, no estoy de acuerdo en el término datáfono, ya que un datáfono en un simple dispositivo de comunicación y en cambio la pasarela en un sistema mas complejo que permite que muchos usuarios a la vez conecten con un sistema bancario de pagos por tarjeta, a la vez que permite hacer consultas de las transacciones etc. Una pasarela de pagos es un sistema de gestión se software que controla e interconecta los 'datafonos' con el sistema bancario.

The dataphone is out. 
2) or 3)?
I feel it should be option 3).
What do you say, please?
Annette


----------



## fenixpollo

annettehola said:
			
		

> y en cambio la pasarela en un sistema mas complejo que permite que muchos usuarios a la vez conecten con un sistema bancario de pagos por tarjeta, a la vez que permite hacer consultas de las transacciones etc. Una pasarela de pagos es un sistema de gestión se software que controla e interconecta los 'datafonos' con el sistema bancario.


un credit card reader es un lector de tarjetas (foto)(foto).

Los artículos que encontré en internet (enlace) ponen *Termnal Punto de Venta (TPV) virtual* como sinónimo de _pasarela de pago_.  

Yo optaría por *virtual point-of-sale system* o algo semejante.  Espero que te ayude.


----------



## annettehola

Fenixpollo, you have brought the problem to it's conclusion. Without your help I should never have arrived there. I went straight to your suggested web-page in Google. It turns out, that "pasarela de pago(s)" is translated into English thus: "Gateway Payment."
THANK YOU.
Annette


----------



## fenixpollo

annettehola said:
			
		

> It turns out, that "pasarela de pago(s)" is translated into English thus: "Gateway Payment."


Hmm.  Doesn't sound very natural.  How about *Payment Gateway*?

Glad I could help.


----------



## Calario

Un TPV y un Datáfono viene a ser lo mismo.


----------



## annettehola

Hmm. You're right..there IS something there that should perhaps change place...Yes. It's true. There IS a constructed ring to Gateway Payment...But on the other hand..Fenixpollo..what the heck..they don't care much for the beauty of language in software companies. But you do, and I do, and so: I, on the request of Fenixpollo, hereby declare: English for the Spanish "pasarela de pago" is: Payment Gateway.
End of Story.
: - ) Annette


----------



## sergio11

annettehola said:
			
		

> Hmm. You're right..there IS something there that should perhaps change place...Yes. It's true. There IS a constructed ring to Gateway Payment...But on the other hand..Fenixpollo..what the heck..they don't care much for the *beauty of language* in software companies. But you do, and I do, and so: I, on the request of Fenixpollo, hereby declare: English for the Spanish "pasarela de pago" is: *Payment Gateway*.
> End of Story.
> : - ) Annette


Not only it is a matter of *"beauty of language"*, but of *meaning*. "Gateway payment" is a different thing from "payment gateway". I think that is what Fenixpollo meant in correcting it. "Gateway payment" would be wrong.  It has to be "payment gateway".


----------



## fenixpollo

sergio11 said:
			
		

> "Gateway payment" is a different thing from "payment gateway". I think that is what Fenixpollo meant in correcting it. "Gateway payment" would be wrong. It has to be "payment gateway".


Thanks, sergio.  You're right.  The noun-adjective order is reversed in English.  

If you want to say that the TPV is a gateway through which the payments pass, you must say _*Payment Gateway*_.  If you want to say that making a particular payment will serve as a gateway and open the door to other things, then that would be a _Gateway Payment_.

Saludos.


----------



## annettehola

Thank you both.
Annette


----------



## lcolon84

This was a very interesting discussion for me. I also am looking to translate "card swipe" which I assume is "pasarela de pago". However, in my case I really would like to translate a slogan -- Worldwide access at the "Speed of Swipe" and I don't think that in this case "pasarela de pago" would fit, because then in Spanish it would read -- "Acesso mundial a la rapidez de la pasarela de pago" Too cumbersome. Any other suggestions? I've also not heard pasarela de pago in the US. Does anyone know if this term is widely recognized?


----------



## annettehola

Worldwide access TO the "Speed of Swipe" is correct. But heavy on words like a preacherman. Qué tal: Pasarela de pago con acesso rapido y mundial?

Is that just too terrible?

Annette


----------



## Lagartija

annettehola said:
			
		

> Worldwide access TO the "Speed of Swipe" is correct. But heavy on words like a preacherman. Qué tal: Pasarela de pago con acesso rapido y mundial?
> 
> Is that just too terrible?
> 
> Annette



No, actually, "Worldwide access at the "speed of a swipe" would be correct.

"At" is used because of the presence of "speed".  At X speed, which in this case is "swipe speed"!


----------



## lcolon84

Thanks for your feedback, but "pasarela de pago con acesso rapido y mundial" means that the "card swipe has fast and worldwide access." The meaning I'm going for is that the worldwide access is as fast as the "speed of swipe." 

My concern right now is whether the translation "pasarela de pago,"  for a card swiper, is widely recognized and used in the USA or whether there exists another term? "Lector de tarjetas" describes the machine (swiper) correctly, but is a bit cumbersome, and really doesn't describe the action which is what I'm looking for, not the actual equipment.

Anyone??? Thanks to those who have responded.


----------



## annettehola

Alright, you mean that the speed is the same. Then I misunderstood you, I put emphasis on "access". Sorry for the confusion.

Annette


----------



## ashvini9

fenixpollo said:


> Thanks, sergio.  You're right.  The noun-adjective order is reversed in English.
> 
> If you want to say that the TPV is a gateway through which the payments pass, you must say _*Payment Gateway*_.  If you want to say that making a particular payment will serve as a gateway and open the door to other things, then that would be a _Gateway Payment_.
> 
> Saludos.



Hi, very interesting thread 

I'd say it's not just a question of syntax or correctness, word order somehow adds an extra meaning... We are allowed to translate, aren't we?

*Payment gateway: pasarela de pago

Gateway payment: pago por/mediante pasarela*

It's been a pleasure reading your posts


----------



## Gundisalvo

"Pasarela de pago" se traduce como "Secure Payment Gateway"

Gundi.


----------



## Sheriff

Most definitively:

pasarela de pago : payment gateway.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Payment_gateway

Regards,


----------



## rexpat

Sheriff said:


> Most definitively:
> 
> pasarela de pago : payment gateway.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Payment_gateway
> 
> Regards,



The Wiki article misleads in the first paragraph. A Payment Gateway ((f) pasarela de pago) and a physical POS (point-of-sale) terminal (TPV - terminal punto venta) are different things. A POS terminal is not the embodiment of a payment gateway, rather a POS terminal conducts transactions via a payment gateway. A payment gateway is a conceptual term for the many processes, protocols, media, etc. that it is comprised of.

In Spanish a (m) datáfono is a particular type of (m) TPV and is also sometimes called a (m) pasa tarjetas. I have also heard it erroneously called a (m) tarjetero by retailers.

Speaking as an IT guy of well over 30 years experience.


----------



## Mister Lloyd

merchant service (pasarela de pago)
- merchant services - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com
- Merchant services - Wikipedia


----------



## Silvia Dee

annettehola said:


> Field and topic:
> You know, eh, I'm translating an internal company document on hotel management, and this sentence appears:"pasarela de pago." I find it incomprehensible but it's not without a certain charm and humour: Pasarela is either footbridge or gangway or catwalk in English!!
> Honestly, could this possibly mean means of payment? Or ways of paying? Or?? Has anyone encountered this before?
> Is there anybody who could assist a bit? All help is very appreciated.
> Thanks.
> Annette
> ---------------------
> 
> Sample sentence:
> pasarela de pago


Una pasalera de pago sería Bizum en España o PayPal por ejemplo. Es decir, un “programa” que gestiona y comprueba la veracidad de los datos personales y bancarios del comprador, gestiona la información y la transmite a las correspondientes entidades bancarias, y actúan como “puente” entre todos las partes de la transacción, asegurando además la adecuada protección de datos on line y entre participantes.
se traduciría como “payment gateway”


----------

